# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Leader Audio Generator

## kentar

Πωλείτε LEADER AUDIO GENERATOR LAG-55 1955,  γεννήτρια με λυχνίες Toshiba Hi-Fi και πυκνωτές Nippon σε πολύ καλή  κατάσταση αγορασμένη στο τέλος του 1975 πρώτο χέρι απο Βενιέρη σε τιμή  130.000 δραχμές.
Πιθανά να θέλει μικρορυθμίσεις αλλά μέχρι προσφάτως ήταν οκ.
Τιμή πώλησης 170€ 
https://nvhrbiblio.nl/schema/Leader_LAG55.pdf
https://www.radiomuseum.org/r/leader_lag55_lag_5.html

----------

